
Ways to Make NSA Spying Popular with Americans - newscloud
http://jeffreifman.com/2013/10/20/ten-ways-to-make-nsa-spying-popular-with-americans/
======
jerryhuang100
#11. Ads selling - #NSAAdSense: based on the mobile meta data and past
patterns to sell local ads to individual where he or she would be in half hour
or 24 hours. Or, based on phone conversations to sell products or services.
i.e. Mr. A on the phone: honey, i just got my bonus! we could afford that
swimming pool you want. Next NSA could show ads of swim pools on his wife's
tv.

------
nickler
#14: Premium tailored identities. Tired of everyone's facebook feed showing
you the life you could be living? NSA's new bond.me app will tag you in photos
of beautiful people, in exotic locations, doing outrageous activities. Only
you and the NSA will know the real truth!

------
coldcode
Funny post. But what would a world be like where everyone knew everything
about everyone?

~~~
cclogg
Like Protoss from Starcraft would be my guess...

------
jerryhuang100
#13. Dating app - BarBuddy or #NSAMatch: by showing you people who just broke
up or divorced, based on phone / texts / emails data mining, in your local
bar.

------
japaget
Site is down; there is apparently no cache available. Could someone please
post items 1-9?

~~~
japaget
The full text of the article, from Feedburner:

Ten Ways to Make NSA Spying Popular with Americans Posted:Sun, 20 Oct 2013
20:30:33 +0000

With a more entrepreneurial focus, the NSA could easily counteract the current
unpopularity of its surveillance programs and eliminate concerns over the cost
of its multi-billion dollar programs.

Here are ten services the NSA could offer to make its spying more popular with
Americans and offset the costs of its massive data collection:

1\. Make flying easier. Since the NSA knows who the terrorists are, it can
generate proceeds from “Not a Terrorist” badges which allow the wearer to
bypass security screenings. For an additional fee, it will text you ahead of
time if you’re booked in the middle seat between two lumberjacks.

2\. Simplifying tax time. Since the NSA knows everything about our finances
and credit card transactions, it will file your return with the IRS. Never be
audited again.

3\. Data recovery. Lose your phone? The NSA will restore your contact list.
Hard drive fail? No worries, the NSA will rebuild it from the cloud.

4\. Avoid annoying people. The NSA’s new mobile app will help you identify and
avoid specific people. Is that chatty coworker in the restroom? Know before
you go. Never run into your ex again.

5\. Find your teenager. Kid out past curfew? AT&T and Verizon won’t help?
Don’t guess. The NSA’s mobile app will pinpoint your teenager on a moment’s
notice.

6\. Private investigations. Is the guy you’re dating married? Is your spouse
having an affair? There’s no need to hire a private investigator. The NSA will
monitor the activities of those around you and email you if there’s anything
you should know.

7\. Improving relationships. Need to playback that conversation with your
partner from 3 days ago where they’d agreed to cancel dinner reservations with
your mom? No problem, the NSA audio cloud (built in to iOS and Android) will
make it easy to retrieve.

8\. Unlimited remote access to data. Out of dropbox space? Need a file from
home or from your ex-boyfriend’s computer? No problem, the NSA’s cloud file
store has it.

9\. Access to medical records. Need to lookup an x-ray for your doctor? Want
genetic testing reports on your date? The NSA mobile app has that too.

10\. Truly secure email services. Using email encryption is hard, a
surveillance-free email service would be super popular right now.

If you have more ideas for the NSA, tweet them with the hashtag #NSAapps.

------
enupten
#12: Home Security: Worried about someone breaking into your house ? Leave it
up to the NSA, to keep an eye and ear on your place, while you're both home
and away. We'll even call the FBI, in case a "terrorist" comes into your
house.

Small print: The definition of a "terrorist" is classified, in order to
protect you from the said "terrorist".

